# Back-up partner needed in Aurora IL.



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*Back-up partner needed in far east Aurora/Naperville IL.*

 First Year plowing for me. Have a few Accounts and only one truck. looking for someone that I can kind of "Team up with" if some thing should happen to either of us. You know watch each others back. Please Email me at [email protected] Thank you.


----------

